

Clusterize.js – Tiny vanilla JavaScript plugin to display large data sets easily - nexts
http://nexts.github.io/Clusterize.js/

======
peeyek
I'm using android tablet. When scrolling, my browser became not responsive in
certain of time.

~~~
nexts
Sorry to hear that I believe this is happening during 1 to 3 step in tutorial?
Reach at least 4th step, things should became much smoother.

Although this may be due to the big number of examples on the page.

------
buraksarica
Really great.

~~~
nexts
Thank you! Hope it will be helpful for someone

